# bur oak bass tourments 2013



## dillon basser (Feb 1, 2011)

anyone know of any bur oak bass tourments in april or may ?


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

TBX has an open there on April 14th.


----------



## Duncan Bay (Nov 10, 2011)

Harbor Hunter said:


> TBX has an open there on April 14th.


That is the only one in April, there was one scheduled for April 7th, but the club has decided not to have it this year.


----------



## dillon basser (Feb 1, 2011)

Duncan Bay said:


> That is the only one in April, there was one scheduled for April 7th, but the club has decided not to have it this year.


was that the sunday creek bass club that changed their minds ? is perry county bass club having one there this year ?


----------



## Duncan Bay (Nov 10, 2011)

dillon basser said:


> was that the sunday creek bass club that changed their minds ? is perry county bass club having one there this year ?


Yeah, someone affiliated with the club said that they have ended their club this year. Who know's, someone may takeover and have it anyway. It was always a decent turnout and I was looking forward to participating. If I hear that something changes I will follow up.

Perry County ended their Burr Oak open last year for good I was told, I was at Buckeye Outdoors over the weekend and didn't see any tourney applications for them. I always fished it also.

You can always come down for the tuesday nighters at dock 4, 5:30pm to dark, $10 bucks a person. Starts on the 26th of this month. Some nights last year we had more boats in it than the opens on the weekends in April. Fish 10 of them and your in the final in the fall (sept/oct), it's a 10hr team tournament on a Sunday with no entry fee, you can fish alone also. Money is set aside from each tuesday for the year end payout. Decent cash prizes for up to 6 places I think? Also pays big bass for the year, biggest bag for the year and maybe grand total weight for the year (not for sure on that?).


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

great group of guys running that tuesday night deal... always have fun when i get the chance to get down there. (not often enough)


----------



## dillon basser (Feb 1, 2011)

Duncan and steve thanks for getting back to me on this,i would like to try a few of those tuesday niters,one of my fishing partners just bought a new skeeter from boat boys and it needs to be broke in slowly,so idle only on bur oak sounds good to me,we usely fish buckeye on monday and tuesday nite tourments.Steve i read your blog all the time,keep up the good work.!!!!!


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

dillon basser said:


> Duncan and steve thanks for getting back to me on this,i would like to try a few of those tuesday niters,one of my fishing partners just bought a new skeeter from boat boys and it needs to be broke in slowly,so idle only on bur oak sounds good to me,we usely fish buckeye on monday and tuesday nite tourments.Steve i read your blog all the time,keep up the good work.!!!!!


Thanks bubba, click "follow" if you haven't already and hit me up on twitter too @lordofthepunks.... 

By the way, don't break in that new Yamaha by idling! You'll do more damage that way then if you ran it full blast!


----------



## Duncan Bay (Nov 10, 2011)

The April 7th tournament at Burr Oak is a go. Entry form attached below:


----------



## littleboat (Feb 4, 2008)

Tuesday night we had 6 boat's . We fished from 5:30 to 8:00. There were 6 fish brought to the scales. 5 of them were 4 + lbs. It took 9 + to win, big bass was over 41/2 the good one's were hitting. Things are looking good for the Sunday creek open. It is going to be an awesome tournament !! 
Thank's duncan bay for posting the form and the tuesday night info.
Lotp enjoyed having ya.
dillon basser would enjoy having ya. 

Thanks
Littleboat


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Ill be there the 7th fishing the open with john "backwoods" kennedy...good luck looks like the weather will finally be decent.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Here is the entry form for the 4-14 event
View attachment Burr Oak Open.pdf


----------



## Duncan Bay (Nov 10, 2011)

Phil,

The flyer says the Saturday the 14th, the 14th is Sunday. Which day is it?


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

The event is on Sunday the 14th. Sorry about the typo.


----------



## Duncan Bay (Nov 10, 2011)

I'll blame Howard.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

littleboat said:


> Tuesday night we had 6 boat's . We fished from 5:30 to 8:00. There were 6 fish brought to the scales. 5 of them were 4 + lbs. It took 9 + to win, big bass was over 41/2 the good one's were hitting. Things are looking good for the Sunday creek open. It is going to be an awesome tournament !!
> Thank's duncan bay for posting the form and the tuesday night info.
> *Lotp enjoyed having ya.
> *dillon basser would enjoy having ya.
> ...


I wasn't there but hope to get down there soon, they are lighting them up down there right now...


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

I just heard they had a TX there this past weekend.First place was 22.88lbs.! Two fish over 7lbs. were weighed in,and a couple over six.I think that qualifies as hot!


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Fish are definitely on now. Sure wish I could go Sunday


----------



## go ike (Feb 13, 2013)

I will be there Sunday...will keep you updated Phil!


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Your becoming a fishin fool this year!!!!


----------

